# BLANK SLATE....



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

I went to visit Daughter & Grand daughter this weekend.
  As I was looking at Mayas face I thought wow... she doesn't have a clue about anything in this crazy up world we live in.No words for that kind of innocence.Blank slate.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

Grandpopyo


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

Shes thinking who the heck is the weird guy with that flashy thing []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

The kids always jokin wonder where she got that from [8D]


----------



## sandman (Sep 12, 2009)

Sweet looking little girl. I love the picture with the dog. My dog was always wanting to know what was going on with my little ones. Very protective of them.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 12, 2009)

Your a very lucky man to be blessed with a grandbaby like that---g- mom and mom and dad also.Awesome[]


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 12, 2009)

Goodlooking kid Rick..


----------



## glass man (Sep 12, 2009)

WONDERFUL! JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2009)

Great posts, Rick!  Beautiful family.  What a cutie pie Maya is!  I want one![]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2009)

[][][] Nice, Rick!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Great posts, Rick!Â  Beautiful family.Â  What a cutie pie Maya is!Â  I want one![]


   Thanks.

 Send a pm to Joe  lol [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Awww man! Rick, that face is getting me all misty eyed (no really, I;m a wreck emotionally).
> Yip you're right that little person doesn't know from hate or prejudice or stupid political arguments. Just full of wide eyed wonder and trust. Everything's new to her. Moms smile gives her comfort and Grandpopyo's makes her laugh! Could be gas, but I doubt it. You have me making that face sometimes!
> ...


 
 It might have been gas,funny thing is i still laugh abought gas and I'm 50 [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2009)

Gas is funny, especially during high school gym class, the sit-up competition, and you let one loose in the face of the poor sucker holding your feet down, so I have learned.. I had a new nickname for quite a while afterwards! []


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2009)

Let me tell you about gas!  Leo was mad the other day because I held him and gave him his treats separately from the other two cats.  Otherwise, he will eat their treats.  So while I'm holding him, he has gas!  I guess it's a defense mechanism or something lol.  He will also get in bed with me, all cuddly, purring, etc. and then have gas and leave!  This is kitten gas and boy does it stink!  I know it's crude, but it's just so funny and cute.  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL!  Let me tell you,when I was in the recovery room after my colonoscopy the nurse comes in and says....how are you feeling ?I let out one longggggggg loud  ripper and said GREAT! lmao my wife got mad but so what I was still half  in the bag from the liquid twilight,and they told me to get it out anyway.[8D]I swore I would bring a camera to make a movie but I forgot it I was so pissed!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 12, 2009)

She's beautiful Rick - funny how they change and turn into troublemakers, isn't it? Enjoy the innocence while it lasts! 

 Gas - yeah - at the risk of admitting to others that I sometimes have gas, I have a good story too.[8|] Family get-together with the ex-in-law side of the family (most of which I do love)... we were playing Taboo. Probably at least 15 of us. I was giving the clues, someone said something funny, I laughed, and there it went[].... Jim, the comedian, has to yell ''FA**' REALLY LOUDLY! Don't know how I managed to hold the rest back![&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhhh yes the smell thats a whole nutter  laughing matter  [] I'm laughing just thinking about some of our escapades over the years.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL guys.  When we have gas, we blame it on one of the cats, not the I ever have it![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> LOL guys.Â  When we have gas, we blame it on one of the cats, not the I ever have it![]


 

 Yeah ok....
  I went out with a girl who said she never farted in her life.
  Now I know why she was always a Bit%^h  lol


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2009)

You can only deny it for so long.  This is why I don't eat sauerkraut unless I will be home alone for a couple days lol.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2009)

We should really stop this crudity on your lovely Granddaughter's thread![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 12, 2009)

OK - but I had another funny story in which I didn't have gas, but was accused of it by my ex-husband because I said excuse me..... we were at Chi-Chi's restaurant.... since I didn't have gas, I said VERY LOUDLY "YES JEFF, I F**T*D!!!!!" He gave me the look of death and I was laughing so hard I had to leave the table! Apparently he was the only one allowed to ever be funny. Sorry - I'm done now.  I was pregnant at the time... does that put the thread back on track?


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2009)

LOL, that was funny!  Good for you.  I used to love Chi Chi's when I was a kid.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2009)

I think if Rick is OK with it, it's not really causing any harm.. Roger wants us to remember that this is a family forum, and kids might read this stuff, and I agree with that 100 percent.. but gas is natural and it IS funny, esp. for kids.. it's good clean fun! []


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2009)

I was kidding guys!  I'm only offended by gas if I smell it lol.  Joe thinks I'm crude sometimes because I think it's funny.  Our code word for when one of us was complaining used to be "cat gas".  I'm serious.


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2009)

Great pics, Rick. Glad to see that little Maya is doing well. With you around, she will learn the "pull my finger" trick quickly []

 Laur, I can attest to the toxic nature of feline flatulence. Why is it that they can cat nap for hours and never bother with us humans, but as soon as they feel the need to "relieve some pressure", they seek us out and drop the silent gas attack []. Then, while you're gasping for breath and running for the room spray, kitty looks up at you with that "Ain't I cute?" look, purring with satisfaction.  ~Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 []  ..what are you doing on the weekend of the 25th? How about some good clean fun in da Bronx?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, but not my style... (married[&o]) ..Hell's Kitchen flea market???


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2009)

That's worth waiting for! We now resume our regularly scheduled programming on Rick's granddaughter's thread.. []


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2009)

There are some awesome restaurants in NYC!  Ever been to Cafe Danal?  I think that's how it's spelled.  It was a few years ago, but fantastic.  When I visited NY, i wished I could move there.  I loved it!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> We should really stop this crudity on your lovely Granddaughter's thread![]


 
 Ahhh its ok she farted a few times when I was there.she knows whats up.Or should I say whats out.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I think if Rick is OK with it, it's not really causing any harm.. Roger wants us to remember that this is a family forum, and kids might read this stuff, and I agree with that 100 percent.. but gas is natural and it IS funny, esp. for kids.. it's good clean fun!Â []


 
 If kids read it? kids do it too lol 
  I know as a kid my self I was always busting up when my grandfather and dad let one fly.
  There is only so much a person can say about a beautiful kid and a cool grand popyo ya know what I'm sayin[] lol let the fumes float


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay, well here's a funny story.  I just went into the bathroom and was looking for the toilet paper in the dark.  We keep it up because Leo will shred it.  "Damn!, I said out loud.  Joe has missed again!"  I turn on the light to find the TP, and there it is in the toilet.  A whole roll of toilet paper.  AHHHH!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 12, 2009)

Ohh, well.. it would have ended up there eventually... []


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2009)

True.  [][]


----------



## madman (Sep 13, 2009)

yo rick good lookin grandkid im sure yer very proud!


----------

